# Can you bench 300lbs?



## Doublebase (Apr 27, 2008)

Well?


----------



## natural^ (Apr 27, 2008)

how about a third option: 'will get there eventually'


----------



## danny81 (Apr 27, 2008)

withblade and doublebse you *cant *bench 300lbs?!?!?!??!??!?!?

*" arent u guys personel trainers?"*

And you guys are pretty *strong *to..


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 27, 2008)

Almost there


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 27, 2008)

danny81 said:


> withblade and doublebse you *cant *bench 300lbs?!?!?!??!??!?!?
> 
> *" arent u guys personel trainers?"*
> 
> And you guys are pretty *strong *to..



300lbs is a pretty big accomplishment in my opinion.  Just because you can't bench 300lbs does not mean you cannot properly train someone.  I am not a personal trainer nor am I that strong.  I'm just an exercise freak.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2008)

danny81 said:


> withblade and doublebse you *cant *bench 300lbs?!?!?!??!??!?!?
> 
> *" arent u guys personel trainers?"*
> 
> And you guys are pretty *strong *to..



Bill Parcell's can't play football, yet he was still one of the best coaches ever.

strength is relative to the person.  also, some lifts are just not good lifts for certain people.  Personally, I don't believe anything anyone says about their lifts on the internet unless I see it with my one eyes.  I have seen so much shit in gyms around the country, that I just don't believe that most people know anything about working out or exercise technique.


----------



## vader (Apr 27, 2008)

I weigh 165-168 and bench 270.Prettey damn good if you ask me. I'll get 300 one day but right now its not a priority, so who cares


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2008)

That's over 1.5 times body weight.  Very respectable.


----------



## Travis Bell (Apr 27, 2008)

I benched 515 raw at 250lbs few months ago. video of it somewhere on youtube I think


----------



## Minhkey (Apr 27, 2008)

I hope to bench 300 by senior year, but it seems pretty unachievable.


----------



## huesoloco (Apr 28, 2008)

Best ever is 385lbs.

But I weighed 250lbs, its all relative.


----------



## JonnyStead (Apr 28, 2008)

vader said:


> I weigh 165-168 and bench 270.Prettey damn good if you ask me. I'll get 300 one day but right now its not a priority, so who cares



You are a monster compared to me mate! 

Um, no I cant bench 300, not even close - but if I didnt train hard and be careful with my diet I'd be walking around at about 127 instead of 170 lol (true)


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2008)

Almost there, ever since I broke my clavicle my presses have never been the same.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 28, 2008)

Nope. My best is 210/220 x 1. I think i could do a LOT more than that though. At the time, when i did whatever my record is i remember it being surprisingly easy because of the switch from DB to BB.

We'll have to see, im pretty confident that one day ill be able to do it. If you put your mind to it you can do anything.

Once im back up to speed and confident about my back injury im gonna give Westside another go, and then we'll see


----------



## TBAR (Apr 28, 2008)

Personal best was 365.  I could probably get 300 up now but it would be a struggle!  For me personally 300 was a huge mental berriar.  I was stuck at 295 triples for about 2 months before I finally pushed 300 off my chest.  That same day I did a 315 double.  That tells me that it was nothing more than mental.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2008)

I've been unable to bench for the last couple of months, but last summer I made some excellent progress on my bench (on all my lifts really) and I expect the same kind of improvement this summer.

300 pounds will happen, it's just a matter of when.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 28, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I've been unable to bench for the last couple of months, but last summer I made some excellent progress on my bench (on all my lifts really) and I expect the same kind of improvement this summer.
> 
> 300 pounds will happen, it's just a matter of when.



Then select No, son.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2008)

Done and... done.


----------



## Swede (Apr 28, 2008)

I started lifting a couple months before I turned 51 - could barely bench 135. I turned 52 a month ago and can bench 225 and 90 using dumb bells.  I weigh 210 was 200 when I started.  300?  maybe some day, but not to worried about it.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 28, 2008)

My best was about a year ago 365x1 @ 260lbs so it's not all that impressive. Since then I tore my labrum and haven't been able to do any presses. After surgery I'd be happy to get up 225.


----------



## nartic (Apr 28, 2008)

vader said:


> I weigh 165-168 and bench 270.Prettey damn good if you ask me. I'll get 300 one day but right now its not a priority, so who cares



Thats damn good. My weight stays between 184 lbs-198 lbs I know thats a pretty big weight change but thats what I stay around I think its because the diabetes an the hyper thyroidism. I don't know my max but I can bench 300 lbs 3 times for 1 set.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 28, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> 300lbs is a pretty big accomplishment in my opinion.  Just because you can't bench 300lbs does not mean you cannot properly train someone.  I am not a personal trainer nor am I that strong.  I'm just an exercise freak.



I wasnt *dissing *you bro..

I just *thought *you could bench 300..

*"And I though though you were a personel trainer" *

My bad..!


----------



## biggfly (Apr 28, 2008)

Program last week repped 4 sets of 4 at 305.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ha, all you guys are puny wimps! I can do 300 all day long!!!



JUST KIDDING!!! 185's my PR but Ive only done it a few times and I think it was all my trainers help


----------



## CORUM (Apr 28, 2008)

best 315x2 at 175


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 28, 2008)

That's a negative for me.


----------



## the other half (Apr 28, 2008)

does doing 150 twice count. if not, then nope, i havent either.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 28, 2008)

Ive been known to cut a bench or two..


----------



## KentDog (Apr 28, 2008)

vader said:


> I weigh 165-168 and bench 270.Prettey damn good if you ask me. I'll get 300 one day but right now its not a priority, so who cares


Very impressive. I maxed out at 230 when I was 16 and 160 pounds. That is probably the best I will ever be able to do as far as pounds benched against bodyweight.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 28, 2008)

Nope. I will get there someday. Best I've done was 215x1 at the age of 15.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 28, 2008)

I did 210 last time I tested my 1RM and have gotten quite a bit stronger since then.  I don't think I could push 300, but 250 maybe.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2008)

The highest I ever reached was 285 without a spotter at 195 with a bad shoulder, hopefully with a good shoulder I can get 3 plates.


----------



## Hoglander (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't think people should bother thinking about how much someone else lifts. I don't mind the pole here but people should let others do their sets. They should not stop, gather and interrupt. The owner should also not be chime in and say, "He's here all the time" when the person works upper 2 times a week  and lower 1 time. Just do what you can do and improve. Sorry, I guess that was kind of a rant.


----------



## Hench (Apr 29, 2008)

i read this thread yeaturday and didnt no what mine was, so i went to the gym to try it out. 

my best bench was 120kg x 1 = 264.55 pounds

im only 18, so its not too bad. id like to try and reach 300lbs by the summer though


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I always found 315 to be more of a goal, much like 225 was. Just to see all those 45's instead of dimes and quarters.


----------



## Anfizzle (Apr 29, 2008)

Negative on the 300. I'm 17, weigh 69kgs, whats that like 155 pounds? and i bench 107.5kgs (236).
side note how come no ones commenting on the 350 pounds squat? we aren't forgetting our legs now are we gents


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Anfizzle said:


> Negative on the 300. I'm 17, weigh 69kgs, whats that like 155 pounds? and i bench 107.5kgs (236).
> side note how come no ones commenting on the 350 pounds squat? we aren't forgetting our legs now are we gents


 
You asked for it and we gave it to you!!

He started another one just for you. Your lucky, when I first came here I didn't get the royal treatment your now receiving.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 29, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I always found 315 to be more of a goal, much like 225 was. Just to see all those 45's instead of dimes and quarters.



Agreed! That was a fun day.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 29, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I always found 315 to be more of a goal, much like 225 was. Just to see all those 45's instead of dimes and quarters.



405lbs would be the ultimate goal Id say.  To hit that naturally, you couldnt doubt that you are now 'above average.'


----------



## largepkg (Apr 29, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> 405lbs would be the ultimate goal Id say.  To hit that naturally, you couldnt doubt that you are now 'above average.'



For someone who's already accomplished 300 sure but you do realize only a very small fraction of the population is capable of it.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 29, 2008)

haha you know alot of people in here are right at the door of 300 or hell there already and just don't know it...but you do know once you get 300, then it's 350, then 400! trust me you're never going to be happy! I was told my my girlfriend's family that I can marry her after i bench 500. Looks like i'll be a kept  man by december! LOL  the best advice I can give when benching..and i hope this can help some of you guys..

*learn proper form*... what i mean by that is learn to bench press for POWER properly. This always adds 30-50lbs to everyone i work with within a week or two. It's not because they got stronger or grew bigger..it's because they learned to use their body more EFFICIENTLY!  Benching for power vs. the typical bodybuilder thing is bullshit...benching is benching and you still use the same muscle groups. The more weight you move=the more muscle fibers you recruit=the more you grow. 

*learn to use legdrive! * leg drive is VERY easy to learn and very beneficial to benching.. and yes you use your legs in benching.. don't believe me? lift your legs off the floor and just let them hang int he air next time you bench. That should be enough to prove my point. To incorporate and learn legdrive.. start by tucking your feet beneath you as far as you can and pushing the tips of your toes into the floor. NOW..to make sure you have it right..just push your toes into the floor and make your butt come up off the bench. If it does.. you've got it right. When you come down on the bottom of your bench press..drive your toes into the floor hard. This prodcues power and stability from your legs nad transfers into your press. The farther you get your feet under you teh better! The farther they are under you..the more efficient the power transfer comes on along it's horizontal plane.

*play with your grip!* Alot of people just need to play with their grip to find a better power grip..what i mean is that you go too wide and you take alot of your tricep power out, etc. Start shoulder width apart and play with it!

...i'll type more later...or i'll post my article I wrote for another site... but that's enough to get you guys started.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> I benched 515 raw at 250lbs few months ago. video of it somewhere on youtube I think



YouTube - Travis Bell - ME Bench 3.18

Nice one mang!

I said yes, even though I've technically only done 295.  I think I might be at 300 now.  I have to retest again, hehe.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 29, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> YouTube - Travis Bell - ME Bench 3.18
> 
> Nice one mang!
> 
> I said yes, even though I've technically only done 295.  I think I might be at 300 now.  I have to retest again, hehe.



i love that video of travis...he's a bench monster for sure! i wish I had his strength at 250..good lord! AND i knwo for a fact he's good for more if he'd get out from under those cars and get under 525 or 530 instead!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 29, 2008)

largepkg said:


> For someone who's already accomplished 300 sure but you do realize only a very small fraction of the population is capable of it.


So true, sometimes you have to remind yourself that.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 29, 2008)

thewicked said:


> *learn to use legdrive! *


So true! It's in a link I have in my sig.
 My bench increased  a great despite my bad shoulder.
How To Do The Perfect Bench Press Rep




> 4. As you start to change the direction of the bar and begin the press up, drive with the legs. This is a technique that most trainers do not know about. It's strange to think about it but your leg power can actually help you bench press more weight!
> 
> This technique should be practiced with an empty bar before attempting it during a regular set. Start by planting your feet flat on the floor with your knees bent about 80 degrees. This angle is very important as it is what allows you to push with your legs.
> 
> ...


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 30, 2008)

My best was 385 at a bodyweight of 182.  The most I've ever put up is 395, but I train more for higher reps now.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 30, 2008)

largepkg said:


> For someone who's already accomplished 300 sure but you do realize only a very small fraction of the population is capable of it.



Small fraction of the population of weight lifting?  Yeah, Id agree, but its not as small as a GENERAL population.  Either way, I want to be stronger than the above average gym rat.  Yeah, thats more like it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 30, 2008)

Heh, no I suck at benching. My best has been 255lbs. I'm hoping I'll have 275 in a month or two, but I've got a ways to go to get to 300.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2008)

Mid 4s, would love to break 5s sometime.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...2-week-raw-bench.html?highlight=ryan+kennelly


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2008)

Kennelly 405x20
YouTube - Ryan Kennelly - 405x20 Bench

Jeremy Hoornstra 605x1 Incline 675x1 Flat
YouTube - Jeremy Hoornstra 605x1 Incline 675x1 Flat


----------



## Mista (Apr 30, 2008)

I did 260x4 earlier this week @174.


----------



## Acid (May 1, 2008)

300 nope but i have hit 205 @ around 120 or 125. guess ill eventually get to 300 though.


----------



## PGHRam (May 1, 2008)

280lb bench for me at 175lbs.  That was with my 105lb wife spotting me.  I didn't trust her spot to go any higher, but I think I could do a little more.


----------



## Brydges (May 1, 2008)

Yes, and for what it's worth, today I did behind-the-neck-presses (to mid-ear level) with 275# x15 and 315# x 5.  Personal bests on both.  Woo-hoo.

<->


----------



## Brydges (May 7, 2008)

Hoornstra is awesome.  675# raw?  Holy shit.

<->



Mudge said:


> Kennelly 405x20
> YouTube - Ryan Kennelly - 405x20 Bench
> 
> Jeremy Hoornstra 605x1 Incline 675x1 Flat
> YouTube - Jeremy Hoornstra 605x1 Incline 675x1 Flat


----------



## lucifuge (May 7, 2008)

maybe, possibly... I dunno
if I went for a single I might get it, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## lucifuge (May 7, 2008)

Brydges said:


> Yes, and for what it's worth, today I did behind-the-neck-presses (to mid-ear level) with 275# x15 and 315# x 5.  Personal bests on both.  Woo-hoo.
> 
> <->



Holy Christ!
respect


----------



## Perdido (May 9, 2008)

Bench isn't my best push but am comfortable with 295. Probably could do better with a spotter and some technique work.


----------



## Fifty-one (May 10, 2008)

*We'll see...*

Years ago when I was lifting, I got up to around 220 for reps @ a body weight of 195. The funny thing is that the bar was starting to hurt my hands before my muscles would tire.

I've had a long layoff so I'm almost starting all over. So far, I've done 160 after about 4-wks of lifting. I'm mainly lifting for size so we'll see how much weight it takes to get where I'd like to be.


----------



## KeenanB13 (May 10, 2008)

During wrestling season this past year, I am a senior, I was 17 (b-day 12/13/89) November 2007 I weighed 161, wrestled 161 and 171 later on, but my natural weight was 165. I got up to 240 max, 1 rep. But I had been lifting previously. Baseball kind of limits how much I can workout for about a month, because we have games almost everyday of the week in april...but I'm putting up 220 max...i weigh 175 not to bad.


----------



## oceancaldera207 (Aug 5, 2009)

*holy crap!*

Ok so I had been weight training in the middle of the night for years, working on my bench without a spotter,(ever). It took me a long time and small steps but i finally got up to 240lbs 3 sets of four by myself without a spotter. I figure that that means I can do at least 270-280 1 rep max; i have no idea b/c i never ever use a spotter.
So I was pretty proud of myself for that, even though every schmuck on the street I talk to was telling me that their bench at one time was well over 300. I'd always get sad and think, jeez this guy looks like shit, barely trained at all by comparison and can still bench what i consider huge. 
Then after reading this old thread i finally figured it out...they're all full of shit.It makes sense now that I'd very very rarely see anyone bench over 300 in my gym..because its actually freaking really hard. Thanks for being honest!


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll hop on this puppy. I dont know what my max is but I got 315 today for 8.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2009)

231 x 1 @ 176 BW

Not bad, but not fantastic. Im happy in the middle 

Also Malley - good to see you are still a beast, my friend!


----------



## I.C.P. (Aug 5, 2009)

320 for 4 reps.Iam stuck at this weight though.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 5, 2009)

That would be a yes.


----------



## diablomex (Aug 5, 2009)

my best lift was 405lbs for one rep,thats was on a good day. my regular max is 365 for 2 reps.here lately, ive been concentrating on  getting my upper chest up.so i havent hit that for a couple of months.but im sure it would'nt be a problem.it takes time,but everybody should be able to hit heavy wieght.babysteps, and years of training.good luck to all.


----------



## oceancaldera207 (Aug 5, 2009)

*see*

See but you guys are all believable..My whole life 160 lb dudes have been telling me, "oh yeah 340 is easy bla bla". 
how  many guys have you run into that you know are bullshitting on how much they bench?


----------



## Perdido (Aug 5, 2009)

oceancaldera207 said:


> See but you guys are all believable..My whole life 160 lb dudes have been telling me, "oh yeah 340 is easy bla bla".
> how  many guys have you run into that you know are bullshitting on how much they bench?



Out of 1000 members in the gym I go to, and I've been going there for quite awhile, I'd say I've only ever seen a dozen guys press over 300.

My self, I'm close. Barbell BP reek havoc with my shoulder tendinitis so I'm stuck doing DB BP.
Best so far is 135's for 6 which I'm happy with considering I suck at benching.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes.  I hit 300 when I was in high school,  with a lot of hard work


----------



## SnowManSnow (Aug 5, 2009)

320


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 6, 2009)

oceancaldera207 said:


> See but you guys are all believable..My whole life 160 lb dudes have been telling me, "oh yeah 340 is easy bla bla".
> how  many guys have you run into that you know are bullshitting on how much they bench?



What they mean by "bench" is they do a quarter range of motion, and their spotter does a really heavy upright row.


----------



## readyformore (Aug 6, 2009)

i put yes because i used to be able to... and i'm def going to be able to do it again soon..


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 6, 2009)

oceancaldera207 said:


> See but you guys are all believable..My whole life 160 lb dudes have been telling me, "oh yeah 340 is easy bla bla".
> how  many guys have you run into that you know are bullshitting on how much they bench?





Oh, it was far from easy! I lifted for years to be able to lift 3 plates. For the last year, I've been concentrating on my golf game, and bodybuilding hurts me in this sport. I need to be loose and limber to get the proper functional swing I need.

Oh I still workout, but it's a 3 day a week circuit for me now. Very light but the intensity is very high,  just to maintain what I've worked so hard for.

But yes, 300 is still very attainable. 

Don't concern yourself with what someone else says he can or cannot do. Stay within yourself and concentrate on improving yourself. Try to remember some guys are just not made in such a way to lift 300, or 400 lbs. But we can all benefit from knowing that going to the gym daily and lifting weights is a very good thing. Both for the mind and body, not to mention the looks from the opposite sex!


----------



## CORUM (Aug 6, 2009)

the best day i ever had was 315x4 and the end of my benching. did just to see if i could. i weighed about 180


----------



## DiGiTaL (Aug 6, 2009)

How many plates is 300? Considering the bar is 45lbs or I think thats how much the olympic bars weight.


----------



## TJ3 (Aug 6, 2009)

My 1 rep max is 245lbs @ 173lbs BW.... depressing..i see people on youtube that weigh less doing 300+lbs...


----------



## oceancaldera207 (Aug 7, 2009)

*bar weight*



> How many plates is 300? Considering the bar is 45lbs or I think thats how much the olympic bars weight.



holy crap again! I dont know why i always thought the bar was 10 or 15lbs....come to think of it it does feel like way more.
Sooo yesterday I did two 45s and one 25 on each side (without spotter 3 sets of four), that means my workout bench weight is 275?? 
if thats true then hells yeah!


edit: according to wikipedia olympic bar is 44.1 lbs

Barbell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

also i guess that ez curl bars are anywhere from 15 to 25 lbs.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 7, 2009)

Depending on what type of collars you use you can figure up to another 5lbs. My gym has the cheap piece of crap ones that don't even weigh a pound.


----------



## oceancaldera207 (Aug 7, 2009)

*clips*

Yeah mine has metal clips but they feel like they only weigh about 1 1/2 lbs.


----------



## urbanski (Aug 7, 2009)

nope. 250 for now, and that was with flared elbows. i moved down in weight to nail technique for now.


----------



## Double D (Aug 7, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> 231 x 1 @ 176 BW
> 
> Not bad, but not fantastic. Im happy in the middle
> 
> Also Malley - good to see you are still a beast, my friend!




Thanks buddy. I have been feeling a little not like myself lately. The motivation is just not there.

Oh btw-weighing 210lbs right now.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 8, 2009)

I distinctly remember 3 days of my weightlifting career.

My freshman year in highschool when I benched 135 with those 2 huge plates!  I weighed around 150 lol.

The next year, when I pushed 225 at 160 lbs.

My senior year when I hit 315 at 185, and set my school bench record for that weight class (at the time, 11 years ago lol)

Now I can hit 300, 305 on a good day, but I'm going back on a bulk soon and hope to be at mid 350's within 6 months.


----------

